# aktualizacja baselayout i problem

## szpil

Zaktualizowałem baselayout, wykonałem etc-update i przy zamykaniu systemu dostaję:

```
/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 16: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 17: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 24: eend: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 26: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 78: eend: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 102: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 105: stop_volumes: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 108: stop_addon: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 157: ebegin: command not found

/etc/init.d/halt.sh: line 168: eend: command not found

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel

```

no i komputer się nie wyłącza  :Sad: 

Szukałem w  bugach ale nic na ten temat nie znalazłem.

Miał ktoś podobny problem i go rozwiązał?

Z góry dzięki za rady

----------

## aqu

zglos buga

bugs.gentoo.org

albo poszukaj tam tego

----------

## Polin

```
etc-update
```

 albo 

```
dispatch-conf
```

 byly?

Jak tak to zglos buga na bugzilli. Jesli nie - to zaktualizuj konfigi.

----------

## mysiar

Nie wiem, czy Ci to pomoże, ale sprawdz jak wyglada plik /etc/init.d/halt.sh

W moim przypadku jakims cuden plik /etc/init.d/halt.sh miałem pusty

po instalacji nowego baselayout.

Skopiowałem halt.sh recznie z paczki z baselayout i wszystko jest OK

----------

## szpil

zawartość pliku /etc/init.d/halt.sh jest dokładnie taka sama jak w paczce. Nie mam pomysłów, poczekam na aktualizację baselayout  :Sad: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## aqu

szczerze to to wyglada tak jakbys nie mial czegos w rodzaju interpretera polecen gentoo (np polecenia eend, estart)

try

```
emerge -UD baselayout
```

----------

## w.tabin

 *szpil wrote:*   

> Zaktualizowałem baselayout, wykonałem etc-update
> 
> no i komputer się nie wyłącza
> 
> Miał ktoś podobny problem i go rozwiązał?
> ...

 

Przy aktualizacji do 

```
sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.1
```

 miałem to samo.

Zamaskowałem i wróciłem do starszej wersji

```
sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0-r1
```

 i wszystko wróciło do normy.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## szpil

Zejście do starszej wersji

```
sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0-r1
```

niestety nie pomogło

zrobiłem 

```
emerge -uD world
```

i dalej to samo.

Nie wiem dlaczego 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 na siłę chce instalowac 

```
[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1  USE="-doc -nocxx" 1,685 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.2.0_p10  738 kB
```

Nie wiem już co robić  :Sad: 

----------

## Raku

 *szpil wrote:*   

> Nie wiem dlaczego 
> 
> ```
> emerge -uD world
> ```
> ...

 

dodanie -t pomoże ci stwierdzić, który pakiet wymaga tych nowych zależności.

----------

## w.tabin

 *szpil wrote:*   

> Zejście do starszej wersji
> 
> ```
> sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.0-r1
> ```
> ...

 

a zrobiłeś jak radził Polin 

```
etc-update
```

 i zaktualizowałeś pliki konfiguracyjne.

Pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## szpil

Oczywiście etc-update OBOWIĄZKOWO!!!

----------

## aqu

w pliku /etc/init.d/halt.sh dodaj

```
[[ ${RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS} != "yes" ]] && source /sbin/functions.sh
```

lub zamien linie

```
RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS="yes"
```

na powyzszy kod, moze zadziala  :Wink: 

----------

## szpil

Niestety i to nie pomogło  :Sad: 

----------

